# Dukes creek falls Georgia C&C especially on 1&2



## flameshots (Dec 21, 2009)

1



2



3



4


----------



## WimFoto (Dec 22, 2009)

1 is a little bit better exposed imo. nice job on the falls. what is the data on these?


----------



## flameshots (Dec 22, 2009)

WimFoto said:


> 1 is a little bit better exposed imo. nice job on the falls. what is the data on these?



I'll have to pull that up and post it. I'm new to the forum and didn't think to give that info. Thanks for the input.


----------



## WimFoto (Dec 22, 2009)

welcome to tpf.


----------



## davidss2g (Dec 22, 2009)

amazing photos im new to tpf today so this may be dumb..but i am looking for a camera to take the same type of pics..is it ur camera type or lens..or alittle of both or take such awesome pics?


----------



## flameshots (Dec 22, 2009)

davidss2g said:


> amazing photos im new to tpf today so this may be dumb..but i am looking for a camera to take the same type of pics..is it ur camera type or lens..or alittle of both or take such awesome pics?



It's mainly the camera and technique. You have to have the ability to put the camera in "bulb" or a very long shutter speed without moving the camera. This usually requires that you have a remote shutter trigger of some form. Either infrared in my case or a cable. This allows you to take the pictures with the shutter open for very long times and not shake the camera. A high quality tripod is also a must.


----------



## citjet (Dec 22, 2009)

#1 is quite nice with everything in balance.  Love the rock formations on the east side of the US, makes for gorgeous water falls.


----------



## agc970 (Dec 23, 2009)

i agree that #1 is better than #2.  nicely composed as well.  great job with these


----------

